# Alvarez Guitars In Canada



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking at buying an Alvarez acoustic but their website for dealers is out of date. Does anyone here know who stocks them in Canada? Would also be interested in hearing your thoughts on them if you own or have played one.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

St. Johns Music. They have not replied to any of my e-mails on the subject though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Alvarez site showed Steve's Music as a dealer but when I brought up the site, Steve's didn't show it as one of their lines.


----------

